# C and O canal condiitons spring 2014



## bruni94 (Dec 20, 2006)

anyone do any part of the c and o canal recently ? I am interested in knowing what conditions of the trail you found ?


----------



## n2deep (Mar 23, 2014)

Great thread,, we were just talking about the C&O, last year we rode the GAP, Pitt to Cumberland,, this year we will complete the ride, Cumberland to DC. Have you completed the C&O, if so do you have any tips/places to stay/eat?

The GAP/compacted limestone is still soaked from the winter/snow/rains and although passible,, its a mess to ride,, I assume that the C&O will be the same.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

With all the rain and snow we've gotten (its raining right now), pretty sloppy.


----------



## Dream Plus (Feb 4, 2004)

C & O is usually much worse than the GAP. We rode Pitt2DC last April over 4 days. Wet and Gritty the last two. Started raining after Big savage tunnel. The C & O was a mess. Grit got everywhere. Luckily, we were able to wash our bikes in Harpers Ferry. We camped in Rockwood, motelled in Hancock(were going to stay in the "Chicken Coop, but it was too cold and we were too wet), and rented a House in Harpers Ferry.


n2deep said:


> Great thread,, we were just talking about the C&O, last year we rode the GAP, Pitt to Cumberland,, this year we will complete the ride, Cumberland to DC. Have you completed the C&O, if so do you have any tips/places to stay/eat?
> 
> The GAP/compacted limestone is still soaked from the winter/snow/rains and although passible,, its a mess to ride,, I assume that the C&O will be the same.


----------

